# Adding a new kitten to a one cat home



## m4tth3w (Jan 12, 2012)

Hello, I haven't been on here for a while but thanks for all the advice when I got my first cat Jenny (who is nearly 9 months) and doing very well










As we both work and Jenny gets left alone we are thinking about getting another kitten so they can play and be company for each other. We were advised to do this first time round but we didn't really think we wanted the stress of 2 cats but realise now it's for the best and double the fun.

So someone at work, there cats just had a litter of 5 and we are going to have a female in 8 weeks or so.

So Jenny will be almost 1 year old by this time and has had the house all to herself, she doesn't seem unhappy in any way and only gets boisterous if we forget to play with her.

So advice please,,,,,

1, should we run for the hills and not bother

2, will the bigger cat try to hurt the kitten

3, is it a good idea

4, does it take a long time for current cat to tolerate new kitten

3, any advice and tips appreciated please.

Thank you


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Wow Jenny has turned into a very gorgeous lady hasn't she?
As regards a second cat, it's a tricky one! Not all cats like company and many will be quite happy as a solo feline with the undivided attention of their human. Does she go out? Have you had a chance to observe her interracting with other local cats? Does she seem to be sociable with them?
Some people say that females are actually more territorial in this respect than boys....so maybe you would consider a boy kitten for a companion for Jenny?

Whichever you choose, I would advise keeping the new addition in a separate room for the first week or so....Jenny will be able to smell the kitten and become curious this way rather than being faced with an intruder in her space.
I know when i brought Milo home as a playmate for Mitzy, I could see she really _pulled her punches_ when they played so she was careful not to hurt him in their play sessions...not to say there was not plenty of rough and tumble mind you.


----------



## m4tth3w (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks

Jenny is a house cat and planning of getting another female as I don't want to risk spraying and less chance of it wanting to roam.

I just thought if Jenny was still a kitten when I got new kitten she wouldn't be so set in her ways???


Cheers


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Jenny is gorgeous, and of course has a brilliant name 

Molly was about the same age when we got Manny. We did the introductions slowly ..... Many had his own room, though he wasn't happy in there! Molly was definately the one that showed she wasn't that happy in having another cat in her territory. She became very distant, she growled a lot, she wouldn't come for cuddles ..... she was a diva 

I would say it took about 3 weeks before I found Molly giving Manny a groom! She took over the role of mum, big sister all rolled into one 

They still have their moments, Molly is still a diva!! But more often than not they are cuddled up together.

As for a boy spraying and wanting to roam ...... Manny was castrated at just under 5 months and has never sprayed and certainly doesnt want to go anywhere ..... he is more of a cuddle monster than Molly 

There is no guarentee they will best of friends ...... it's a risk you take, but seeing them cuddle up for the first time, makes it all worthwhile.


----------



## m4tth3w (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks

Does a fixed male not spray then?

Are males more affectionate?

If he's snipped will he still want to roam?



Above are the reasons I didn't want a male


----------



## AlexTurley (Oct 30, 2011)

m4tth3w said:


> Thanks
> 
> Does a fixed male not spray then?
> 
> ...


helooooo  i think all males are different really. Iv got a Bengal boy and he was a year untill he was snipped - never sprayed or weed in the wrong place. 
fixed males some can i have a friend whos male as soon as was snipped he started spraying but they then bought a feliway and after a few months he stopped... but i think thats very rare to happen. i no i havnt had any problems with heffin since - he doesnt want to roam and doesnt call out in the night either.

and as for being more affectionate i think thats more on the cat than the gender iv met very cuddly females but then very cuddley males 

good luck with ur new kitten if you decide on gettin another . keep us updated with pics  xxx


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

m4tth3w said:


> Thanks
> 
> Does a fixed male not spray then?
> 
> ...


I've just chosen a 4-5 year old male to pair with my female. My female is spayed but he's not so I'll be getting him neutered, although lady whose fostering him says he doesn't do the above things you've mentioned. A neutered male is as good as a spayed female, although they tend to get into fights more often. Females tend to just make a lot of noise, which is what my female will probably do when he first arrives here, but hopefully she'll get used to him.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

99% of males don't spray if fixed, 99&% of females don't spray if fixed (what some people don't realise is that entire females can spray too - not quite as smelly but it does happen). 

The reason males wander is because they are looking for a mate, entire females wander too for the same reason. Fixed males, done early enough (i.e before they reach sexual maturity) to not develop the habit, do not stray in the same way. 

In general neutered males are more affectionate than neutered females - so most people with attest to - in our house it's the other way round - my neutered males is stand offish and the girls are love bugs - but that's his personality not because he is male.

HTh


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

I just wanted to point out, don't get your kitten at 8 weeks but leave it with the mother for 12 weeks please. In this time she learns how to socialise with other cats.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

nightkitten said:


> I just wanted to point out, don't get your kitten at 8 weeks but leave it with the mother for 12 weeks please. In this time she learns how to socialise with other cats.


This is so important. You'll probably have a much better
Cat and less probs if the kitten stays with mum till 12 weeks.

By the way, your Jenny looks a picture of health and happiness!


----------



## m4tth3w (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks, she seems happy but a total madam!!! 

To be fair she is perfectly happy and if honest were getting another kitten more for us than her. Will be nice to watch them play and cuddle hopefully.


----------



## tinymidgekin (Nov 12, 2010)

I do hope everything works out for you. We adopted a 6 month old boy Barney to join our 2 year old female after her sibling died. He is a gently boy and would love to play with her but she is not having any of it. Unfortunately he follows her and chases her and this stresses her out. We now think that we should have got 2 kittens as at least they would have played together and left her alone, or just kept to one cat. We have been thinking of getting another kitten (see my previous posts) in the hope that Barney will be happy to play with it but we dont want anymore stress to either cat. (I even think that Barney would be happier in another home.:sad:


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

What a lovely cat Jenny is.
It's always nice to add to the family.
I have done this on and off a few times when ones have gone to Rainbow Bridge.
I find that Boy cats to tend to be a bit more affectionate.
This year we got another little boy for my other cat Chloe who lost her soul mate this year. We have had no problems at all.
I would personally go for a Boy if you already have a girl. 
I would also find out about their personality from the breeder. It's always best to go for one that is not bossy.

As for Boy cat spraying we have never had problems. At 5 months they should be ready for the snip Our little one didn't get the snip till he was 8 months and he didn't spray.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------

